# Frankenweg



## ueberflieger96 (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin über den 1. Mai den gesamten Frankenweg gefahren.
Was für eine Tour! 511 km, ca. 13.000 hm.
Bei Interesse steht der Track unter http://www.gps-tour.info/ zum Download zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorsch20 (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
511 km sind für einen Tag doch schon einiges!
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (4. Mai 2007)

wow, schick,

auf wieviele tage hast du's denn aufgeteilt?


----------



## ueberflieger96 (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin die Tour in 4 Tage gefahren. "Über" den 1. Mai ist halt nicht "am" 1. Mai. 
Grüsse


----------



## softcake (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

sind gestern von einer 3-Tages-Tour auf dem Frankenweg zurückgekommen. Waren zwischen Kulmbach und Hersbruck unterwegs, auf insgesamt 210km / 4500Hm. Wir sind teilweise nur schlecht vorwärtsgekommen, da die Wege immer wieder tief verschlammt und durch Waldarbeiten beinahe unpassierbar waren. Vor allem am zweiten Tag haben wir für die ersten 20km mehrere Stunden gebraucht.

Trotzdem eine Hammertour! Ich denke, optimal wäre die Kombination von Frankenweg mit anderen Wanderwegen, da so viele Schiebe- und Tragepassagen umgangen werden können. Landschaftlich höchst reizvoll und darum sehr zu empfehlen.

Die Wegemarkierungen sind teilweise etwas missverständlich angebracht. GPS war darum sehr hilfreich.

Gruß

softcake


----------



## geländesportler (31. März 2009)

Wollte des Thema mal wieder aufgreifen, da ich vorhabe den Weg auch mal komplett durchzufahren! Erstmal aber nur so einzelne Abschnitte, von KU hintern Staffelberg haben wir letztes Jahr schon mit einigen anderen Variationen gemacht. Da wir uns dort besser ausgekannt hatten.
 Wie sieht es aus von Unterreichenstein nach Kronach sind die Wege dort traillastig oder doch eher nur Forstautobahnen? So Döbraberg ist ja scho net schlecht. Hoffen mal dass des Wetter zu Ostern sich gebessert hat! Damit auch in Oberland wieder gefahren werden kann!
Kette rechts


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Juni 2009)

Auf den letzten ca. 70km im Süden kann man über die Beschilderung nicht meckern, dafür ist der Weg phasenweise echt derbe verwildert. 
Dicke Baumstämme und Brennessel in Mannshöhe machen die wirklich schönen Trails nicht gerade zum Vergnügen


----------



## Peter-F (31. Oktober 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Eine sehr schöne Tour, aber nicht alles gut fahrbar. Sehr viele Informationen zu dem Frankenweg kann man im Frankencross Buch (MTB Frankencross- Mit dem Mountainbike auf dem 
Frankenweg unterwegs) von A. Waldera nachlesen. Da steht alles über die Wegbeschaffenheit etc. drin und was fahrbar und was weniger fahrbar ist - also mal kein Ratgeber für Wanderer, sondern für uns Biker


----------

